
Mint – A refreshing programming language for the front-end web - UnnoTed
https://github.com/mint-lang/mint
======
gdotdesign
Author here, please keep in mind that Mint is still very young and I'm still
working to get things in order for a first stable-ish release (there are a lot
of documentation to write and lot of cleanup work)

